# Handles? No handles? If so, what kind?



## chippin-in (Jun 12, 2012)

Im thinking I want to put handles on the side of the chest. I will be using antique brass colored hinges so I thought about using antique brass handles on the side. I also thought about making some wood handles for it maybe.

What do yall think? Handles or not? Antique brass or wood?

Personally Im leaning toward the antique brass, but I would like to hear yalls opinions. Pros and cons to all choices.

Thanks
Robert


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 12, 2012)

I try to get most of my handles off of ebay- great selection-old and if you are patient they are cheap. Brass or bronze gets my vote.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 12, 2012)

I think I'd prefer the all-metal approach where the handles match the hinges.


----------



## EricJS (Jun 12, 2012)

Antique brass. Beautiful hardware for a beautiful chest.


----------



## chippin-in (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I was really wanting to do the metal handles and yall just cemented my decision. Thanks again.

Robert


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 15, 2012)

chippin-in said:


> Thanks for the replies. I was really wanting to do the metal handles and yall just cemented my decision. Thanks again.
> 
> Robert



I don't want to confuse you, and I agree that the hardware should match up somehow, either period, design, or finish. I did try out a no handle look, with several tool chests I made. The top rail for the end panels became the handle...
.
http://i164.Rule #2/albums/u3/cabinetman_photos/darkboxa.jpg
.
http://i164.Rule #2/albums/u3/cabinetman_photos/toolbox4.jpg


----------



## chippin-in (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks C-Man. The chest in question is a hope chest for my daughter. I let her pick the handles and hinges. The unfinished chest is below. I got the handles still waiting on the hinges. Oil rubbed bronze is the finish.
Thanks
Robert

[attachment=7830]


----------

